# How many babies do Nigerian Dwarves usually average?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! I have a pregnant Nigerian Dwarf doe, first timer, due in April. I was wondering how many kids Nigerian Dwarves averaged, and also if you have had a ND kid before and if so, how many did she have? Thanks in advance! :-D


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Average is 2-3. But you never really know with Nigerians,they like to surprise you.:mrgreen:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I am pretty sure the most common is 2 or 3 but 1 does happen. 4 is less common. Maybe somebody with more experience can be more help to you! I am hoping to get my ND pregnant soon too, good luck and happy kidding!:-D


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I think twins are most common, and triplets are common as well. 

My first kidding produced 3 does...this doe also had triplets last year.

I had a FF that had 1 doe.

The next year I had 2 FF that each had twins, and 1 that had a single.

I think quads are more rare and quints happen sometimes.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone! :-D


----------



## Allison (Dec 22, 2015)

In your experience are FF more likely to have singles ? Or does the fact she is a FF not reall matter?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I am wondering the same thing as Allison. :-D


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I had 2 ff have singles and 2 ff have twins. I think a single may be more common for a ff but you can get anything really


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

My older doe has 3-4, you can usually be able to tell more if you know how much her dam averages 
but my other yearling will probably only have 2, 3 if im lucky. It all depends on the goat and her dam's history


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

One of the breeders I bought a doe from last year had two sets of quints a week apart!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I would say no, as a FF they have just as much chance of having twins or triplets as a doe who has kidded two or three times. But it also has to do with nutrition and genetics, so really it depends on the individual doe.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone!

Chopsgoats - Wow!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've had six ND first freshers. They had 1 single, 2 sets of twins, 2 sets of triplets, and 1 set of quads. So in my experience singles aren't the norm for ND FFs. I agree that it has a lot to do with their genetics and nutritional state.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

2-3 is probably about average. Singles aren't unusual for first fresheners. I have had a couple litters of quintuplets. Quads aren't too uncommon either.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I had Nigerian, they always seemed to have no less than triplets. One had quads and quints every time she kidded, starting out with quads as a FF. She always had doelings, never bucks. 

You never know with those crazy Nigerians!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------

